# Poon fly swap



## bryson

I'm 110% on board.

My only concern is that the only success I've had with tarpon flies have been with the babies. I can tie something similar to what's been "proven" by others, but I don't have any firsthand experience.

I wonder how many interested people are in the same boat as me, and how many would be tying flies that they've actually caught tarpon with?

I also wonder if people would be alright swapping for flies from guys like me, who haven't really proven their flies in the field?

Still, I love the idea -- this cold weather has me dreaming about summertime fish.


----------



## Pierson

bryson said:


> I'm 110% on board.
> 
> My only concern is that the only success I've had with tarpon flies have been with the babies. I can tie something similar to what's been "proven" by others, but I don't have any firsthand experience.


Pretty much this ^
I couldn't tie you a proven fly, also poon flies can be expensive-ish to tie. Large high quality hooks and lots of material. Just my thoughts.


----------



## BK922

I'd be in, and it shouldn't be hard for those who don't tie poon flies regularly to take a known pattern and throw a little personal flair in. Also, juvy or full size flies doesn't matter to me.


----------



## E-money

I'd be in even though I have no experience with poons. I have friends who fish them though and can tell me what a cool pattern to tie would be.


----------



## WillW

I'd go E money's route & ask some buddies who have tarpon fished. I'm not against traditional patterns either. I say take a vote on juvi or big fish flies. @texasag07 @sjrobin @Backwater any input?


----------



## eightwt

Never have caught one, but have been taught a pattern. I'd be interested.


----------



## Rick hambric

@WillW It would be an honor to host!!!


----------



## Rick hambric

I’ll tie this but with a fur collar. Trying a brush on the head to see how it does before a spin a dozen up for my pooon food box.


----------



## Rick hambric

A spear white mullet is also hard to beat!!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'm in the same boat, kinda like @bryson I just dream of the day when I find a secret pond full of tarpon. But I can talk to some folks who actually catch tarpon regularly. Maybe tie half for juvis and half for the big girls.


----------



## WillW

So that's 8 confirmed including myself. @Rick hambric good with me if you host & good tie ideas. I'm fine with size fish or area specific ties put in the mix. Seems like most would be ok with having some flies in the box for their first Tarpon trip.


----------



## Rick hambric

@Backwater ted, would you do us the honors of joining our little swap?


----------



## E-money

Hey tarpon guys. What if I did one kind of like this? On 1/0 hooks. I like tying sliders.


----------



## Backwater

BK922 said:


> I'd be in, and it shouldn't be hard for those who don't tie poon flies regularly to take a known pattern and throw a little personal flair in. Also, juvy or full size flies doesn't matter to me.


Dude, where you been?


----------



## Rick hambric

E-money said:


> Hey tarpon guys. What if I did one kind of like this? On 1/0 hooks. I like tying sliders.
> 
> View attachment 21173


I keep a few kinda like that, either a mag zonker tail, or psuedo hair tail. 3 wraps with a polar chenille, and then the brown side of a bucktail. Typically on a 2/0


----------



## Backwater

Rick hambric said:


> @Backwater ted, would you do us the honors of joining our little swap?


You guys should do a micro or juvi poon swap, in honor of all the dead mini poons from the hard cold we just had (photo came from a friend in Tampa Bay (we had major fish kills)).









And be specific to what size fish and daytime fishing. You'd be surprised on what flies they actually eat and not just scaled down traditional tarpon flies. Just saying.


----------



## Rick hambric

And the snook fishing in citrus was finally starting to get good again...


----------



## Backwater

Rick hambric said:


> And the snook fishing in citrus was finally starting to get good again...


Word from FWC is they have multiple reports saying north of Pasco county was not looking good.

Sorry to de-rail, yet again.

Fly swap!


----------



## Rick hambric

Backwater said:


> Word from FWC is they have multiple reports saying north of Pasco county was not looking good.
> 
> Sorry to de-rail, yet again.
> 
> Fly swap!


The big girls could be seen stacked in the springs like sausage, but sadly a lot of smaller/midsize were caught in the shallows and mangroves. There were fish floating in ozello pretty bad. Very sad to see.


----------



## bryson

For the juvies (1-3 yr fish, no 20 pounders), I've had luck with mini toad patterns (marabou and ep fibers only), smallish gurglers, and with a small version of Nick Davis's Legtastic Minnow.

I have a very simple raccoon/zonker/ep brush pattern that's gotten a look from a large tarpon before, but that's the most I've accomplished with the big girls. I have some larger baitfish that I enjoy tying but haven't tested on fish, and a few that I really like how they look in the water. I would also have confidence in a regular-sized toad, since I've had luck with the mini-toad.


----------



## Rick hambric

I wish I had juvies close to me!! All the fun and better on the back!!! All I’m stuck with is the pack traveling from sassa up and over to destin and then the big girls over in Brunswick.


----------



## K3anderson

We had zero fish kills in upper Tampa Bay unless people are targeting kitty cats (and only saw a few of those). I didnt see a single dead snookie or poon. In the freeze several years ago, I saw thousands.


----------



## SnailPowered

Hopefully Next year I will have a bit more confidence in my tying skills and will partake in one of these. 

I dont know about others in the group, but it is extremely helpful to me when you guys just take a few pics while tying these. Many time a full write-up isn't needed, just a few pics and a materials list goes along ways.

As far as Juvi-poon, I have had good luck with just tying a thin piece of red foam to the shank of a hook with a small gurgler-ish lip. Normally anything larger than 5-7 lbs doesn't even look at it, but I have caught a decent amount over in the Pine Island area this way.


----------



## K3anderson

On the fly swap, I would be uncomfortable receiving a fly that the tier has not personally used to catch tarpon. The ones I send would be the ones I use.


----------



## E-money

K3anderson said:


> On the fly swap, I would be uncomfortable receiving a fly that the tier has not personally used to catch tarpon. The ones I send would be the ones I use.


That puts me out of this thing then. Following out of interest.


----------



## crboggs

K3anderson said:


> On the fly swap, I would be uncomfortable receiving a fly that the tier has not personally used to catch tarpon. The ones I send would be the ones I use.


True...and grown poon flies <> baby poon flies...


----------



## mtoddsolomon

K3anderson said:


> On the fly swap, I would be uncomfortable receiving a fly that the tier has not personally used to catch tarpon. The ones I send would be the ones I use.


Afraid to get non poon juju? I mean honestly it's a fly swap, nobody is going to tie a fly without doing some research on tarpon flies. It's just for fun, nobody is asking for your secret fly or your secret spot or anything.


----------



## WillW

As creator of this thread, I deem newbie flies, reasonable.


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> As creator of this thread, I deem newbie flies, reasonable.


Sweet! Back in!


----------



## lsunoe

I've never poon fished but I'll be making a trip or two this summer to do so. If yall need an extra I can do my research and add a little flair to a proven fly.. or I can stay out of it if there's enough people.


----------



## K3anderson

The creator has spoken. @crboggs. We should do one on the Florida Saltwater flyfishing group


----------



## K3anderson

mtoddsolomon said:


> Afraid to get non poon juju? I mean honestly it's a fly swap, nobody is going to tie a fly without doing some research on tarpon flies. It's just for fun, nobody is asking for your secret fly or your secret spot or anything.


Its not all that, I want to use the ones I get and know they produce. Thats all.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

K3anderson said:


> Its not all that, I want to use the ones I get and know they produce. Thats all.


i get that, like said I know most guys who would sign up for something like this aren’t going to tie crap. I’ll bet a lot of effort gets put into researching the right fly. I did that for the redfish fly swap and I’ve tied tons of flies that worked but my fly for the swap was modified a bit to be a bit more effective than what I was doing before.


----------



## K3anderson

I would be embarrassed to send out my micro poon flies. You guys would laugh at them. But you would catch lots of baby tarpon.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I've got my eye on a couple ponds that I know have a couple Juvi tarpon in them. I'm hoping to catch each and every one of them this year.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I've never seen a tarpon while fishing but I can't wait to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## WillW

Hambric hosts
In:
@bryson
@BK922
@E-money
@eightwt
@Rick hambric
@mtoddsolomon

Maybe?:

@K3anderson

@lsunoe

@Backwater


----------



## Rick hambric

All right gents, let’s get things started. Unless there are any objections, turn in day is February 23. My office address is 215 E. Broad Ave. Albany, Ga 31705. 
Those who are already in, let’s get a pic of your entry before the end of January! For the sake of simplicity and equality for all, let’s stay with flies for some full size poonage! Now we just need a few more. Unless there are objections let’s cap at 10-11 people. @Backwater @texasag07 either of y’all wanna join?


----------



## WillW

Talked to @texasag07 he is out due to being jammed up with some other stuff.


----------



## Backwater

WillW said:


> Hambric hosts
> In:
> @bryson
> @BK922
> @E-money
> @eightwt
> @Rick hambric
> @mtoddsolomon
> 
> Maybe:
> @Pierson
> @K3anderson
> @crboggs
> @lsunoe
> @Backwater


Wait...what you draftin me for?  What about you Bill?


----------



## Rick hambric

Backwater said:


> Wait...what you draftin me for?  What about you Bill?


Majority has voted and the bill has passed, ted your in. (If you wanna be  )


----------



## Pierson

Sorry gentlemen, gotta sit this one out. Will be following it though, cant wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## WillW

Backwater said:


> Wait...what you draftin me for?  What about you Bill?


Yeah I'm in. Looks like you are too.


----------



## Backwater

Sooo... micro, juvi or bigger fish? I think it should be more like micro, mini or juvi! Cheaper to tie and will get more use for most here.

If I have to do this, then Redjim has to join in. He's got us all beat (combined) on that size fish! Maybe the good Capt LeMay?


----------



## crboggs

I'm out for this one. I'll tie myself a handful of Black Deaths once things warm up and that will be it for me until they get stolen from me by angry fish. 

For micros I just bum little dubbing minnows from Ken.


----------



## Rick hambric

@Backwater It will be a cockroach with fur collar on a 2/0 owner for me ted. Like my pic but fur on the front.


----------



## bryson

Once we determine the size of the fish, I'll post up a few of my recent ties and get opinions from more experienced anglers.

I've thrown at small and large fish (though none in that 10-50lb backcountry range), but I've only danced with the <5 lb fish in neighborhood ponds.


----------



## Rick hambric

Can we say over 50#?


----------



## WillW

I don't fish for juvies but am up for what the y'all think. 

Put it to a vote


----------



## lsunoe

My vote is the big mamas


----------



## sjrobin

Thanks for the invite Will, but I don't tie flies now.


----------



## Rick hambric

I agree, lets vote.
I say migratory Oceanside.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Big girls


----------



## bryson

I'm pretty neutral -- I definitely enjoy tying flies for the big ones, but I'll get the chance to throw the small ones more often.


----------



## BK922

Backwater said:


> Dude, where you been?


I'm here I promise! New house, new job since last summer has kept me stupid busy. Looking to offload the gheenoe and get into a skiff soon. ps (I got those Tarpon we talked about to eat finally.

So what's it gonna be, big boy flies or baby flies.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Someone should tie some clean Kinky Muddler patterns, it's been a while since I've seen someone do nice ones.


----------



## texasag07

Yup as Will W said my dance card is full with orders for right now. My only suggestion would be to get everyone to post up what hook they are tying them on, or have guys select from some of the ones mentioned in the recent thread. I can promise you no matter how good the patterns looks if the hook is not up to snuff I wouldn't throw it. Just my personal opinion as I hate sharpening a new hook to make it usable.

I will be watching to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Rick hambric

texasag07 said:


> Yup as Will W said my dance card is full with orders for right now. My only suggestion would be to get everyone to post up what hook they are tying them on, or have guys select from some of the ones mentioned in the recent thread. I can promise you no matter how good the patterns looks if the hook is not up to snuff I wouldn't throw it. Just my personal opinion as I hate sharpening a new hook to make it usable.
> 
> I will be watching to see what everyone comes up with.




so then can we say hook parameters are the following: owner aki, owner 5180, gama sc17, gama sl12s, mustad C70SNP-DT or C68SNP-DT. 2/0 & 3/0 size. if there is any objections or additions please let it be known.


----------



## K3anderson

crboggs said:


> I'm out for this one. I'll tie myself a handful of Black Deaths once things warm up and that will be it for me until they get stolen from me by angry fish.
> 
> For micros I just bum little dubbing minnows from Ken.


You bum those from me too!


----------



## crboggs

@K3anderson - Did you miss the "kinky muddler" reference above? I know you have a fetish for those things...


----------



## WillW

I vote big fish. I'll tie on a mustad c68


----------



## WillW

WillW said:


> Hambric hosts
> In:
> @bryson
> @BK922
> @E-money
> @eightwt
> @Rick hambric
> @mtoddsolomon
> 
> Maybe?:
> 
> @K3anderson
> 
> @lsunoe
> 
> @Backwater


Roll call guys, so we can get this going.


----------



## bryson

WillW said:


> Roll call guys, so we can get this going.


Still in.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'm in


----------



## lsunoe

In


----------



## Rick hambric

YUP


----------



## E-money

in


----------



## eightwt

My pattern was shown to me by someone who has caught a number of fish on it, as I understand. I have tied on Gamy SC17 3/0 and 1/0. Actually a fairly easy ty. I'm a greenhorn tarpon hunter. That being said, I'm in if you still need a participant.


----------



## jsnipes

i am in unless it's already capped out


----------



## Rick hambric

@Backwater you in ted?


----------



## WillW

Me too


----------



## BK922

IN


----------



## WillW

@Rick hambric good with 9? If so, I'm handing things off to you


----------



## Rick hambric

WillW said:


> @Rick hambric good with 9? If so, I'm handing things off to you


10 is an even number. But 9 is ok.


----------



## Backwater

Rick hambric said:


> @Backwater you in ted?


Sure


----------



## Rick hambric

Backwater said:


> Sure


 so that makes 10!!! @WillW


----------



## Backwater

Tying for what size fish?


----------



## Rick hambric

Backwater said:


> Tying for what size fish?


Most people voted for big girls so I guess that’s what we’ll spin!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I just got some materials and 10 hooks. Starting today!


----------



## lsunoe

mtoddsolomon said:


> I just got some materials and 10 hooks. Starting today!


My stuff comes in Tuesday. Pretty excited to spin them out.


----------



## Rick hambric

Im looking for a new cape grizzly tan.


----------



## Rick hambric

Well gents here’s the feathers you will be receiving from me!


----------



## lsunoe

oOoOoOoOoOo I like that


----------



## Rick hambric

Was talking to Sideling Hill yesterday this cape has my name on it already. Awesome feathers for a great price. I’ll never buy whiting again!!


----------



## Backwater

Rick, nice capes. But you guys should be careful about buying whole capes. They may sit in your storage bins for a lifetime, because you may decide you like something else, or a different color. That's why I recommend small packs, which is easier to use up and buy another pack as you need it, rather than trying to use up a whole cape, which may take several lifetimes to do. 

Rick, after the fly swap, I may might buy a piece of that top cape, if you want to sell some, in a certain area for something specific that I'm tying (but not for the swap).


----------



## Rick hambric

Backwater said:


> Rick, nice capes. But you guys should be careful about buying whole capes. They may sit in your storage bins for a lifetime, because you may decide you like something else, or a different color. That's why I recommend small packs, which is easier to use up and buy another pack as you need it, rather than trying to use up a whole cape, which may take several lifetimes to do.
> 
> Rick, after the fly swap, I may might buy a piece of that top cape, if you want to sell some, in a certain area for something specific that I'm tying (but not for the swap).


I typically only buy capes about every two years. One ginger and one white/black. The ginger I keep until I use up, the other I cut up and make a few colors. That’s how I justify it.


----------



## permitchaser

We have had a snow storm here in north GA so I started reading this thread
I was going to send a mullet Congo fly that I have not used yet but will this spring. Or my super toad that has caught Poon's
But Alas and Alack your full
Be sure to post pictures


----------



## Rick hambric

It’s white down here in Albany ga @permitchaser. The city has shut down and schools are cancelled


----------



## permitchaser

can't go to work or get out of the yard. Wind chill -3


----------



## Rick hambric

Only 26* here. Was 22 at 6am. It’s fixin to get colder than a witch’s titty in a cast iron bra. Clear sky’s to the west and the wind is picking up. I almost feel sorry for my guys in the back of my steel shop....


----------



## permitchaser

Rick hambric said:


> It’s white down here in Albany ga @permitchaser. The city has shut down and schools are cancelled


I didn't know you where that close. Maybe we can go south to fly fish for alligators some day

We are east of Atlanta in the country


----------



## Rick hambric

permitchaser said:


> I didn't know you where that close. Maybe we can go south to fly fish for alligators some day
> 
> We are east of Atlanta in the country


Was in Augusta last Saturday. Whereabouts is east of hotlanta???


----------



## lsunoe

All schools and roads closed here in New Orleans. Temps 21 degrees currently.


----------



## permitchaser

Rick hambric said:


> Was in Augusta last Saturday. Whereabouts is east of hotlanta???


North of Covington


----------



## Rick hambric

permitchaser said:


> North of Covington


Covington is about 3hrs north of me.


----------



## permitchaser

Rick hambric said:


> Covington is about 3hrs north of me.


Yep


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> can't go to work or get out of the yard. Wind chill -3


I can't either. It's 69 here and I'm freezing my ass off! 


Wait...what?


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> I can't either. It's 69 here and I'm freezing my ass off!
> 
> 
> Wait...what?


Shut up


----------



## Rick hambric

Backwater said:


> I can't either. It's 69 here and I'm freezing my ass off!
> 
> 
> Wait...what?


 Not fair ted... thats a low blow to us northerners in Georgia


----------



## WillW

Rick hambric said:


> It’s white down here in Albany ga @permitchaser. The city has shut down and schools are cancelled


I met a guy once from there that called it Agony GA


----------



## Rick hambric

Yup. Agony ga in dirty county


----------



## texasag07

Nuff with the geography lesson start posting fly pics! I almost bought that cape from Forgotten coast in November, but I figured I didn't need to buy 3 capes. Its cool color. I get all of my hackle feathers from Sideling Hill killer prices and feathers.


----------



## Rick hambric

texasag07 said:


> Nuff with the geography lesson start posting fly pics! I almost bought that cape from Forgotten coast in November, but I figured I didn't need to buy 3 capes. Its cool color. I get all of my hackle feathers from Sideling Hill killer prices and feathers.


I’m waiting on a cape... shipped today. Already have the hooks so I’m waiting. Best capes especially for the price!!!


----------



## lsunoe

I got some goodies in today too. Hopefully I can spin some out this weekend.


----------



## bryson

I'm pretty torn between 3 patterns that seem to have pretty good reputations. Some more experienced guys -- let me know if any of these tickle your fancy.

One is a deer hair fly -- it rides point down, and the bead chain eyes make it suspend in the water and run pretty level. Just showing some color choices, and a couple differently shaped heads. The white one has some marabou thrown in as well, since I didn't have any tan arctic fox.




















The second one is a fly recommended to me by The Saltwater Angler in Key West. I got a huge fish to snap 90 degrees to chase the fly, but I zipped it out of the water and recast because I'm an idiot and lost track of where my fly was. Anyway, it's raccoon tail, a zonker strip (not crosscut) wrapped just once for some body, and finished off with EP Senyo Chromatic brush in midnight. It's got some mono eyes at the front just for fun. It was tough to get a good picture since the wind was blowing, but you get the idea.









Finally, got the trusty toad, all marabou with no rabbit. This one is chartreuse, but I can add some olive or some "backcountry" color fibers in the EP head. I've done some mini toads where I alternate chartreuse and backcountry on the head and it looks pretty good. This is a photo of a mini, but let's be honest, we all know what a tarpon toad looks like.


----------



## eightwt

This will be mine.


----------



## Rick hambric

bryson said:


> I'm pretty torn between 3 patterns that seem to have pretty good reputations. Some more experienced guys -- let me know if any of these tickle your fancy.
> 
> One is a deer hair fly -- it rides point down, and the bead chain eyes make it suspend in the water and run pretty level. Just showing some color choices, and a couple differently shaped heads. The white one has some marabou thrown in as well, since I didn't have any tan arctic fox.
> View attachment 21620
> View attachment 21621
> View attachment 21619
> 
> 
> The second one is a fly recommended to me by The Saltwater Angler in Key West. I got a huge fish to snap 90 degrees to chase the fly, but I zipped it out of the water and recast because I'm an idiot and lost track of where my fly was. Anyway, it's raccoon tail, a zonker strip (not crosscut) wrapped just once for some body, and finished off with EP Senyo Chromatic brush in midnight. It's got some mono eyes at the front just for fun. It was tough to get a good picture since the wind was blowing, but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 21623
> 
> 
> Finally, got the trusty toad, all marabou with no rabbit. This one is chartreuse, but I can add some olive or some "backcountry" color fibers in the EP head. I've done some mini toads where I alternate chartreuse and backcountry on the head and it looks pretty good. This is a photo of a mini, but let's be honest, we all know what a tarpon toad looks like.
> View attachment 21618


I hate tying toad patterns so my vote is the chartreuse toad!!


----------



## bryson

Rick hambric said:


> I hate tying toad patterns so my vote is the chartreuse toad!!


Ha! Well I enjoy tying them all, so I want to tie whichever one is most likely to get eaten!


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## Backwater

bryson, what size hooks are they tied on?


----------



## bryson

@Backwater Those are all on 2/0 hooks, except the mini toad (which would likely be a 2/0 for this swap). The black hooks are the Owner 5180, and the silver is a Gamakatsu SL12S.


----------



## Rick hambric

Alright guys let’s do a roll call. What are you submitting for the swap? I’m doing a cochroach variant on an aki 3/0


----------



## lsunoe

I’m doing the Harry Spears White Mullet on Owner 2/0


----------



## bryson

I'm still not 100% on what I'm doing, but I'm leaning towards the chartreuse deer hair one I posted above, on a Gamakatsu SL12S. Got me thinking about my Keys trip, throwing at oceanside fish in crystal clear water... I think I'll tweak it a little bit to give a slightly more mullety profile, and I might wet test one with mono eyes too, since that hook is so heavy.

Anyway, the end result will be close.


...Unless I do a toad, then the end result will be a toad. Probably a smaller profile on a 1/0 hook, probably still chartreuse.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## eightwt

Rick, 
The one above on Gamy SC17 3/0. I assume you'll let us know the postage?


----------



## Rick hambric

Prepaid priority one rate box would be preferred. The small box is $5 I think. I’m going to the post office in a little bit and I’ll let you know


----------



## WillW

I'm doing a Tapas style fly. Olive on olive on olive, splash of flash


----------



## g8rfly

Is the fly swap full?


----------



## Rick hambric

g8rfly said:


> Is the fly swap full?


We have 10 people so unless someone pulls out it is full.


----------



## Rick hambric

Priority mail flat rate box is $7.15 so either include $7.00 in your box or a prepaid label please. This way I can send out tracking #s and our flies won’t get squished.


----------



## lsunoe

That works for me. I’ll probably get a prepaid label on a flat rate box and include my flies in that and then send that in a bigger envelope so the flies will stay nice and you won’t have to do any extra work. (If that makes sense)


----------



## Rick hambric

lsunoe said:


> That works for me. I’ll probably get a prepaid label on a flat rate box and include my flies in that and then send that in a bigger envelope so the flies will stay nice and you won’t have to do any extra work. (If that makes sense)


 That what I did for the reddish swap. Put everything in the small box already labeled and paid inside a flat rate envelope. Thinking about it it’s cheaper to just put a box inside an envelope.


----------



## Rick hambric

Here’s ya a few shots at what gonna be in your box!!! Come on guys it’s time to start showing your work!! @lemaymiami this is my spin on your sand devil what you think?


----------



## lsunoe

Nice! I’m hoping to find some time tomorrow or saturday to knock some out


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Those look good Rick!


----------



## Rick hambric

mtoddsolomon said:


> Those look good Rick!


Thanks Todd, that one is for my box, the feathers are from further up the cape, I’m saving the wider plumes for y’all.


----------



## bryson

Looks good! I need to get a half cape or something; I love those feathers.

I made a few changes to mine, and would appreciate some constructive criticism (even if the criticism is to tell me to shut up and just tie a toad ).

I sub'd marabou for some of the arctic fox, and added some white bucktail. The fly is now white and chartreuse buck tail, palmered chart. marabou, chart. krystal hackle, white and kingfisher blue arctic fox, then chart. deer hair and a bead chain eye. I wanted to make a smoother "teardrop" shape, rather than a big jump from the head to the thinner tail, and I think that marabou should do that well when wet. I still may trim the head a little more, and this is on a 1/0 SL12S rather than a 2/0. Trying to nail that finger mullet profile.


----------



## WillW

@bryson what's the overall length? Tie a Mangum dragon tail in there & you'll have a killer, might be pricey for a swap though. I like the smaller hook also.


----------



## bryson

WillW said:


> @bryson what's the overall length? Tie a Mangum dragon tail in there & you'll have a killer, might be pricey for a swap though. I like the smaller hook also.


Overall length is around 4". I've actually been looking at those dragon tails for cobia flies. They come inshore here around Beaufort and people love to fish for them with eels. I want to keep the tail of this tarpon fly a little more translucent, though.


----------



## WillW

Here's my fly


----------



## lsunoe

Doing some prep work while I wait for the my last thing to come in the mail.


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> Ha! Well I enjoy tying them all, so I want to tie whichever one is most likely to get eaten!


If you don't want to tie the toad I will tie them! I haven't decided on a pattern either but I tie plenty toads.


----------



## bryson

E-money said:


> If you don't want to tie the toad I will tie them! I haven't decided on a pattern either but I tie plenty toads.


Yeah man, have at it if you'd like! Nothing wrong with having 2 flies with deer hair either, since I know you like to spin it up too. I wouldn't be surprised if 2 different people tie toads as well, since they seem to be so successful.


----------



## Rick hambric

Is anyone doing a kinky muddler??


----------



## BK922

I saw WillW's fly and thought I was gonna have to tie 10 new flies! I tie something very similar but just add a pinch of deer hair between the body and the eyes in that gap you have. In this case though I tied it like that but without the bunny strip. But I do it that way too, I find it to be more of a higher riding fly though and wanted something more multi-functional for our diverse group of anglers.


----------



## Rick hambric

Alright so what we’ve got in the lineup is: Spears white mullet from @isunoe

Brown mullet streamer from @BK922
Olive bunny from @WillW
Chartreuse-white deer slider @bryson
A ginger cockroach variant from me
@Backwater ??
@E-money toad
@eightwt purple/black bunny
@mtoddsolomon ??
@K3anderson ??


----------



## E-money

I’m going to do a toad. Just waiting for hooks in the mail.


----------



## eightwt

Ready to send


----------



## E-money

I decided to tie on the Aki 2/0. I assume that I will need to use mono eyes to keep it high. Why don't people tie toads without eyes? Do the eyes really make a difference to tarpon?


----------



## texasag07

E-money said:


> I decided to tie on the Aki 2/0. I assume that I will need to use mono eyes to keep it high. Why don't people tie toads without eyes? Do the eyes really make a difference to tarpon?


Usually the mono eye will add a touch more weight to help a fly sink. Depending how dense the head is the toad will want to float more. With that hook you might be able to get by without the eyes. Prolly best to do a test run on each and water test it. Sinkrate will also depend on what type of material you chose for the tail

A lot of times the tarpon is going to be behind and below the fly when you are feeding him so the eyes probably play very minimal if any role to the look of the pattern besides making fly buyers think it is fancier.


----------



## Rick hambric

texasag07 said:


> Usually the mono eye will add a touch more weight to help a fly sink. Depending how dense the head is the toad will want to float more. With that hook you might be able to get by without the eyes. Prolly best to do a test run on each and water test it. Sinkrate will also depend on what type of material you chose for the tail
> 
> A lot of times the tarpon is going to behind and below the fly when you are feeding him so the eyes probably play very minimal if any role to the look of the pattern besides making fly buyers think it is fancier.


Well explained @texasag07 . @emoney I add eyes depending on where I’ll be at. Shallow waters of citrus co, I typically don’t use eyes, deeper beach waters of Panama City or off cape San blas, I’ll add lg eyes for weight. I haven’t found that eyes make a difference on takes with bunny’s and toads, ep baitfish different story. Then I use the 3d tabbed eyes Kevin has at forgottencoastflycompany. Stupid easy to add on and very durable


----------



## permitchaser

I think eyes make me like the fly better, have no idea if it helps catch fish


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Tied up my first couple. And I’m happy with how they came out


----------



## E-money

Ok guys here is my fly. Toad on Aki 2/0 in olive and tan. Color suggestion taken from a buddy who is a tarpon guide and catches plenty big fish. Hope y’all like it.


----------



## Rick hambric

E-money said:


> Ok guys here is my fly. Toad on Aki 2/0 in olive and tan. Color suggestion taken from a buddy who is a tarpon guide and catches plenty big fish. Hope y’all like it.
> View attachment 22257


I’ll fish the hell out of that!!!


----------



## WillW

Here's one caught on my fly


----------



## E-money

Rick hambric said:


> I’ll fish the hell out of that!!!


Anything I should change before tying up the other 9?


----------



## CDL

E-money said:


> Anything I should change before tying up the other 9?


I'm not in the fly swap but I'd fish the hell outta all of them !!


----------



## Rick hambric

E-money said:


> Anything I should change before tying up the other 9?


Nope


----------



## CDL

Yall have inspired me to get of my fat arse and tie something !!!


----------



## E-money

I’m working on a few before the game.


----------



## permitchaser

E-money said:


> I’m working on a few before the game.
> View attachment 22371


Cool toads...what game?


----------



## bryson

permitchaser said:


> Cool toads...what game?


I think some country is fighting their own mascot or something, evidently they are showing it on the picture box


----------



## lsunoe




----------



## E-money

permitchaser said:


> Cool toads...what game?


I play this game where I see how many beers I can drink before I can't start the thread any more. I can never remember the answer so I keep playing.


----------



## Rick hambric

@eightwt I just received a package along with one from @UnitedFly. Your fly looks great! Can’t wait to throw it at school me silver off the cape!!


----------



## slewis

Sweet!


----------



## E-money

@Rick hambric I want to throw in a couple extra flies for you as well. You want more tarpon stuff or redfish flies?


----------



## Rick hambric

??? Surprise me. And thanks!!


----------



## Rick hambric

Just got another box in with the morning mail!!!


----------



## E-money

So we have 10 participants so I tie 9 of these right? @Rick hambric


----------



## Rick hambric

E-money said:


> So we have 10 participants so I tie 9 of these right? @Rick hambric


Yes. Unless you want one for yourself.


----------



## bryson

I'll probably end up tying mine on the Owner Aki 2/0 rather than the SL12S. A little more weight for the floating line guys, plus (maybe) a slightly stronger hook/point. They just came in the mail yesterday, so hopefully I'll burn through more than a couple flies for the swap this weekend.


----------



## E-money

I’ve got all my poon flies tied so after I get a couple lagniappe flies tied up for rick I’ll get them in the mail. Should be tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Rick hambric

Delivery!!!! The olive toad looks delicious! Thanks for the crab flies!!! That purple mullet is going to get crushed over the oyster bars in Brunswick!


----------



## E-money

Rick hambric said:


> Delivery!!!! The olive toad looks delicious! Thanks for the crab flies!!! That purple mullet is going to get crushed over the oyster bars in Brunswick!


No problem. I'm glad they got there that quickly!


----------



## bryson

@E-money that slider pattern looks killer with the feathers! I'm definitely going to have to give that a whirl.

Sweet toads, too -- really loving the olive/tan color combo.


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> @E-money that slider pattern looks killer with the feathers! I'm definitely going to have to give that a whirl.
> 
> Sweet toads, too -- really loving the olive/tan color combo.


Much appreciated! I hope someone catches a big tarpon on my toad. Since I don't ever tarpon fish it'd be really cool to see.


----------



## Rick hambric

All done!!!


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## slewis

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 23158
> View attachment 23157


Nice !


----------



## bryson

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 23158
> View attachment 23157


Looks good! How would you fish those? Just try to kind of dead drift them with occasional slow pulls, like a crab?


----------



## Rick hambric

bryson said:


> Looks good! How would you fish those? Just try to kind of dead drift them with occasional slow pulls, like a crab?


Shorts strips and drift. It can imitate a shrimp, you can also imitate a baitfish.


----------



## eightwt

Looking at the postings has me jones'ing for the package in the mailbox. May be in Marathon for a few days in March and if so would die to at least see some silver to throw at. If that is possible from a yak or on foot.


----------



## bryson

Rick hambric said:


> All right gents, let’s get things started. Unless there are any objections, turn in day is February 23. My office address is 215 E. Broad Ave. Albany, Ga 31705.


Are we still sticking with this date? All I've got left is to spin the deer hair onto the last 4. Where does everyone else stand?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I've got 4 to go but I can knock them out tonight if i need to


----------



## eightwt

Rick has mine


----------



## Rick hambric

@isunoe
@BK922
@WillW olive bunnies are in.
@bryson
@Backwater
@E-money toads turned in.
@eightwt purple black bunnies are in.
@mtoddsolomon
@K3anderson
I’m done and waiting.
How are the rest of y’all standing?


----------



## WillW

What about the no shows? Getting down to the nut cutting.


----------



## bryson

I've got 5 completed, just need to do the heads on the last 4.


----------



## Rick hambric

Everyone is shipping out today or tomorrow, so we’re all good!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Comin in hot


----------



## Backwater

I'm dragging my ass on it but hopefully will git em done in the next day or so.


----------



## Rick hambric

I sent a thank you gift to United fly today as he sent me a few stickers. Shipping priority flat rate box, from albany to Cape Coral. Shipped today will arrive on Friday. So looks like I’ll be recieving everything on Friday or Monday.


----------



## BK922

in the mail


----------



## bryson

All of mine are finished, but I don't think I can make it to a post office today. Shipping out tomorrow for sure, so you should see them Fri/Sat sometime.


----------



## Rick hambric

@isunoe @BK922 @WillW @bryson 
@Backwater @E-money @eightwt @mtoddsolomon 
Gents it seems k3 didn’t want to participate because not everyone in this fun little swap has caught millions of pounds of poons. So we are at 9 unless someone would like to jump in at last moment. If we can’t get a filler then I’ll just send everyone one of their flies back.


----------



## E-money

Rick hambric said:


> @isunoe @BK922 @WillW @bryson
> @Backwater @E-money @eightwt @mtoddsolomon
> Gents it seems k3 didn’t want to participate because not everyone in this fun little swap has caught millions of pounds of poons. So we are at 9 unless someone would like to jump in at last moment. If we can’t get a filler then I’ll just send everyone one of their flies back.


I’m all good either way!


----------



## bryson

Rick hambric said:


> Gents it seems k3 didn’t want to participate because not everyone in this fun little swap has caught millions of pounds of poons. So we are at 9 unless someone would like to jump in at last moment. If we can’t get a filler then I’ll just send everyone one of their flies back.


I'll just remove the ugliest one from my shipment


----------



## eightwt

Rick, keep it for yourself. Thanks for hosting.


----------



## mro

E-money said:


> I’m all good either way!


If you guys wouldn't mind a few different flies I happen to have already tied I could have 9 in the mail by Friday. If it's OK I post a pic today of what i have.


----------



## Rick hambric

mro said:


> If you guys wouldn't mind a few different flies I happen to have already tied I could have 9 in the mail by Friday. If it's OK I post a pic today of what i have.


Send them @mro its going to be Monday before I have everyone’s flies. So send what you can!!


----------



## Rick hambric

Another delivery!!!


----------



## lsunoe

Here’s a sneak peak. They’ve been shipped and will be to you on time.


----------



## bryson

Got mine in the mail today too!


----------



## mro

Will be in the mail Tomorrow.


----------



## mro

Lady at the USPS counter was very cool and helped me with the envelope/box. That said, while waiting in line I sealed the flies in the box which I'd placed in an envelope............. yada yada yada...........you are supposed to get em on Monday Rick.  

Pic of whats in the box. Hope they expand some of your horizons.


----------



## Rick hambric

This came in yesterday. Sorry I’m late putting her up here, no telecoms at my office yesterday thanks to mediacom, needless to say it wasn’t a fun day.


----------



## permitchaser

Rick hambric said:


> This came in yesterday. Sorry I’m late putting her up here, no telecoms at my office yesterday thanks to mediacom, needless to say it wasn’t a fun day.


Does that thing have a tandem hook or just 2


----------



## mro

Does that thing have a tandem hook or just 2.............

Looks to me like a mono loop to help the tail from fouling on the hook.


----------



## Rick hambric

permitchaser said:


> Does that thing have a tandem hook or just 2


Single hook. Has a mono loop through the bunny strip


----------



## permitchaser

Rick hambric said:


> Single hook. Has a mono loop through the bunny strip


Oh I use a mono loop on all my bunny tails but mine are parallel to the hook and don't show but still that's a nice looking fly


----------



## texasag07

permitchaser said:


> Oh I use a mono loop on all my bunny tails but mine are parallel to the hook and don't show but still that's a nice looking fly


The through the tail from my experience works a decent bit better that the parallel loop you are talking about. Use 20lb fluoro and I usually try to make sure a few fibers of the head material extend that far back to camouflage the fluoro.

This is the only way I tie rabbit strip flies.


----------



## Rick hambric

Sorry for the hiatus guys, work has been crazy. I’m waiting on one more box then I will ship out!


----------



## lsunoe

Take your time, almighty fly swap master


----------



## Rick hambric

@Backwater have you or are you shipped out yet?


----------



## Rick hambric

I had everything split up nice and neat sitting on eac others box, and my secretary helped me clean my desk. Now they’re all in one box teds will arrive tomorrow so I will ship out Friday!


----------



## Rick hambric

Alright guys we’re boxed up and ready to ship. They will go out with the morning mail!!!


----------



## Rick hambric

@WillW i use a fly close to yours quite a bit. Wrap some white bucktail down the bend just a touch, 3x silver uv polar chinnele, olive barred1/8” bunny strip, then olive deer hair. Great little fly when there’s greenbacks around.


----------



## eightwt

Rick hambric said:


> Great little fly when there’s greenbacks around.


What are you referring to as a greenback? Thanks


----------



## mtoddsolomon

eightwt said:


> What are you referring to as a greenback? Thanks


----------



## Rick hambric

mtoddsolomon said:


>


Yes, greenbacks, greenies, big pilchards... any baitfish that is silver sided with a greenish head&back.


----------



## Backwater

The fly I entered into the Poon Fly Swap is a variation of a crab pattern I came up with about 20yrs ago. I call this variation the "*Cudjoe Crab*" which is poon specific to those fish in that clear water area for spooky fish. I've also used it up the Gulf coast on very clear water on bright and sunny days and have done very well with it. Tho it looks big, it's actually a small profile crab fly with the idea that it's profile swims sideways, which most upper water column crabs swim, not front ways or backwards. No eyes on this fly. The shell is probably the size of a nickle and overall length is only 2.5" to 3", tied on a 2/0-3/0 Owner 5180 (this fly is on a 3/0 for the Gulf coast).

Start with the hook. Basic tan flat waxed nylon thread. You'll noticed the tan thread is also wrapped down around the bend of the hook and tipped with red thread, which makes most of the hook to become a part of the fly (my own idea I came up with many years ago. You'll notice the shell tips and tips of these crabs can have red on the tips of them, hence my reason to finish the tips with read, including the head.

The bunny strip is a thin 1/8" width natural tan grizzly barred bunny strips (somewhat hard to find) with a sparse matching tan fox skirt. The bunny tail is trimmed at the end to a point and the hair colored at the end with a fuchsia colored Sharpie. 

At this point, older designs would be to tie in a mono loop or snarf wrap the tail to hold the tail out and avoid wrapping around the bend of the hook. At this point, I'm using a slow and soft set glue like Liquid Fusion or Gorilla Glue Clear glue to lightly coat a thin coat of the glue about 3/8-1/2" of the tail from where it was tied at the rear of the hook shank. I then hang the fly till the next day to let it set so I can continue the tie. You can use a flexible UV glue to move along quicker and continue tying it. 

The body shell is palmered 2" EP Foxy brush and trimmed. Unfortunately, 2" wasn't available for this tie and so I grabbed the 3" Foxy and later found that it's not as dense as the 2". So when trimmed tightly to the hook, you can see the wire twist if you look close. At this point, the fish wouldn't care. It's trimmed to look like a blue crab/pass crab style shell swimming sideways, with on the new and full moons, the tarpon will sip them off the surface like candy. This particular version is tied and designed to be a sub surface fly. The tail is mimicing all the legs together as it swims sideways which the legs drag behind the crab, together. That's how they do it if you've ever watch them free swimming in the current, when they are mostly just drifting along. So the stripping needs to follow suit, almost like fishing a dry fly in a stream for trout. 









Notice the shell profile









Side profile









I snagged Rick's pic of the fly since my pics are not that good.









Good luck with it guys. This is one of many poon flies I use, but in my top 6 go-to flies. I booked 7 days down in Cudjoe Key this year and if you don't like them, you are welcome to send them back so I don't have to tie up as many! Lol 

Ted Haas


----------



## bryson

@Backwater thanks for taking the time to write that up!

I think it's pretty helpful if everyone wants to suggest a method for fishing their fly (especially if it deviates from the typical baitfish). Obviously you can fish the fly however you want, it's just interesting to see the design intent.

I'll give the rundown on mine, though I don't have any pictures. I'll also include where I superglue when I do these in stages if I'm tying several at a time. If I'm just tying one, I don't usually use any superglue at all.

I used the Owner Aki in 2/0, a little heavier hook for you guys that are fishing floating lines, but I have also tied it on the 5180 and on the SL12s, in 1/0 and 2/0:


Chartreuse thread base, small clump of white bucktail for the tail.

Two strands of root beer (I think) Krystal Flash doubled over to suggest a lateral line.

Small clump of chartreuse bucktail for the top of the tail. Superglue here if you're doing a bunch at once. I did all of mine to this point before starting the next step.

Palmer one Extra Select Marabou feather in chartreuse, try to stay closer to the tip so you don't have the huge quills that go way down the tail.

Make a few wraps of medium chartreuse Palmer Chenille.

Spread a tuft of white arctic fox around the bottom half of the shank. Spread a tuft of chartreuse fox around the top, making it heavier on the sides. Finally add a tuft of kingfisher blue fox to the top. I pull most of the long guard hairs out.

Add the bead chain eyes. Superglue here as well if you are going in stages.

Stack one clump of chartreuse belly hair on the top behind of the bead chain eyes. Stack one clump of white belly hair on the bottom. Hold these back and spin one clump of chartreuse belly hair in front of the eyes. No need to pack this stuff super tight, it's just to add bulk and push some water, you aren't trying to make the thing float. You can adjust the number and size of clumps to adjust the amount of flotation you get from the head.

Whip finish, add a weed guard if you want, etc, etc. I put some thin UV epoxy on the threads, zap it with the light, then leave it in the sun to get that heavy-duty cure.

Fish it like a typical baitfish pattern. It's probably not versatile enough to be shrimpy or crabby, use your best judgement as to what the fish wants.

Looking forward to getting everyone's flies!


----------



## Backwater

Quote.... mro


----------



## eightwt

Thanks. Heard there are some tarpon around already.


----------



## Rick hambric

Since we’re on recipes, slap a 2/0 aki or 5180 in the vice. Start your 150d gsp half way down the shank, wrap back to just down the bend. Tie in some orange. Crystal chinnelle and wrap up and forward 9wraps. Tie in splayed hackles on side of hook. So the chinnele pushes out on the hackles. Tie in 1/8” bunny strip and wrap forward while stretching it tight. Capture and cut. Build a nice smooth tapering head and whip it. Take your copper metallic sharpie and color the thread. Use a drop of chartreuse uv cure nail polish for eyes and then give her a coat of bone dry. Hit with the light and chunkherinthebox!!!! The colors can really dictate how you fish her. Ginger reddish feathers use the orange chenille as an egg sack and you have a shrimp. White/black/silver hackles use a little red chenille for gills/guts. And you have a little bait fish. Really a simple & classic pattern with a little twist. I actually use the same pattern for reds and snook as well. Just down on a #2


----------



## mro

Backwater said:


> Quote.... mro


Like the Shepard, miss my dog as well as more things every year.
BUT as fer poon flies... I included a few obvious tarpon flies in there  that have caught tarpon over 120 pounds and then a few that work on the babies.

There are also a couple (sorry, not enough for everyone) of my articulated mink flies which I think will catch anything that will eat a minnow. 

One thing that the mink flies need is to be dunked a few times before use or they might just float...
even the ones with lead eyes. If you get one test it along side your boat. I personally think it is the "catchyist) fly I've ever tied. Can be fished fast or slow, short to long strips, shallow or deep. I don't know if i sent one that is without any lead but one I've tested can be fished in three inches of water with out touching the bottom. If you get one and really like it let us know and I'll tie up a few for those in the swap that missed out.


----------



## eightwt

The box arrived today!! Outstanding work guys. Now all I need is 9 very stupid poons to throw at. Really a varied collection of flies and I'm sure effective. Thanks Rick for hosting.


----------



## Rick hambric

@eightwt I figured you would get yours first. Our mail goes through Tallahassee, and th big city of Havana is pretty close to there. It was a pleasure to host guys! Now I want to see some poon pics!!!


----------



## BK922

Got mine! They are sick, the articulated one was a surprise, but it'll probably be the first to catch one, bridge fish killer.


----------



## mro

Mine arrived today...
Just want to thank you all for letting me join in at the last minute.  *Very cool* assortment to add to my collection.


----------



## WillW

Thanks for the flies y'all. They'll get thrown


----------



## E-money

Got mine! They look great! Awesome job everyone


----------



## eightwt

Any love on the flies? Have only been able to try once and conditions not good for a yak.


----------



## trekker

Rick hambric said:


> I’ll tie this but with a fur collar. Trying a brush on the head to see how it does before a spin a dozen up for my pooon food box.
> View attachment 21136


What is the collar on this one? Looks sweet.


----------



## Rick hambric

trekker said:


> What is the collar on this one? Looks sweet.


It’s a h20 brush.


----------



## flysalt060

Rick get the small dragon tails and either polar fiber brush or 1.5 ep foxy brush. And now the known secret is out.


----------



## eightwt

Went poon hunting yesterday and for the first time actually observed some. Although didn't really get a shot, did see what they look like when they surface personally rather than a screen. Reinforced what I already knew, that my 10' yak isn't the platform to get a shot. Is stealthy, but sits way too low to see them until too late to get into position. Even so, it was a good learning experience to see them real time. Will have a better platform next year hopefully.


----------

